

Even Google now slamming ACTA - CoryOndrejka
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-20004450-38.html

======
kbob
I'm surprised you headlined it "even" Google. Google's policies are better
aligned with hacker ethics than any other large tech company. (E.g., open
source Android and Chrome, GSoC, efforts to free spectrum, Data Liberation
Front)

~~~
hugh3
More to the point, Google doesn't actually create any content and does make a
lot of money from reproducing (in occasionally iffy ways; see the millions of
copyright-infringing clips on youtube) other people's content.

If Disney and Universal start objecting to it you can use the word "even".

------
chacha102
> The Motion Picture Association of America called ACTA an "important step
> forward" that deserves to be adopted.

If the Motion Picture Association says its an "important step" forward, you
know it really has got to be 2 "important steps" back.

------
revaaron
...I don't get the use of "even" either. Google has been acting against ACTA
for months.

------
Yaa101
ACTA is megalomanic masturbation of the political and business elite.

